# Housing Affordability - Survey



## buyhouse2242e (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone!!!

I am currently researching the housing issues in Australia and hope you will be able to help me out.

I am investigating how can we help low-income earners get better housing or actually be able to get home after the Covid19. This is such a big issue in Australia, especially as inflation will be rising. I hope to understand this issue by having some feedback from you guys by completing this small anonymous survey.
Thank you
https://sydney.au1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_9SH5Cs6ZgGopwb4


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

People who can't afford the better houses, in the best areas, need to consider cheaper options. For example, a 3 bedroom, 1bathroom, single garage house on 1,000 sqm for $300,000 in May 2022.

But, not near the beach, and a long 1 hour drive to the Capital city centre.


----------



## jerrydorm81422 (5 mo ago)

I think this house is still fine


----------

